# Tool Tote for Tyler -



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Overall Parts... June 2007*










*All parts spread out…

Tool Tote in process!

Made of White Oak.

Carving done with friends CarveWright machine.

Jatoba nameplate.

I may a little late for his birthday… will try to finish it, but I do not like to rush woodworking projects.

More pictures to follow…

*


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I to understand that this is how far you've progressed since 2007 Joe?


> ?


?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better Late than Never! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you'd like that Roy Underhill tote!

One day, I want to make one for me… without the fancy carving… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bottom Carving*










*Closeup of inside the bottom… toys & tools will go on top of this.

Tool Tote in process!

Made of White Oak.

Carving done with friends CarveWright machine.

Jatoba nameplate.

I may a little late for his birthday… will try to finish it, but I do not like to rush woodworking projects.

More pictures to follow…*


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Bottom Carving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't the progress shots follow in the same thread Joe?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Bottom Carving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are separate BLOG entries…

I have to make belief as time went by…

.... great Song… YES!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Bottom Carving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great way to sign it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Bottom Carving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Dave… That was done back when the Carvewright just came out & a friend got one & was playing with it.

I had a piece of Jacoba carved also… was going to put a name plate on a Side… changed my mind… will use it for something else.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Overall Parts... June 2007*










--------------------------










Close up of EEE ZEE Miter angle finder…

--------------------------










More to follow…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are watching.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Overall Parts... June 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tool Tote progress to 2012!*










*Finally figured out how to get the Blackened Epoxy applied without messing up surrounding wood.

I applied shellac very carefully around all of the Text letters and taped it off.
*

---------------------------------










----------------------------------










*Blackened Epoxy applied…

---------------------------------*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that I blackened the Epoxy with about 1/4 teaspoon of *TransFast Black powder dye.*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tip!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tested the procedure on a test piece from the carving step…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe it was done very well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you… it took me a LONG time to finally figure it out! LOL

... besides, I'm trying to clean my shop out… I won't have to store this project anymore! LOL


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Tool Tote progress to 2012!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one nice tote Joe, very classic looking. I made one when I was young and it served me well. Thanks for the tip on how to blacken epoxy!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*









*
Here I'm gluing very thin angled strips to the corners to correct a slight dimensional problem.

-----------------------------
*









*Here is the sanding setup to help with dust…

Sanded all pieces of the Tool Tote…

... almost ready to start Finishing!

Stay tuned… for more to come…

*


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so how did you go from the epoxy applied step in the last post, to the letters being in nearly finished state  ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry…

I got the most part of the epoxy off with a belt sander with 60 or 80 grit being careful NOT to get into more of the board & just touching the blue tape… and finished the sanding up on a disk/belt sander…. Then I block sanded the lettering section with about 220-400 grit… Cleaned up pretty good, I thought…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bad focus of the top picture… but, you get the idea…

Thank you.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your phrase "to correct a slight dimensional problem" I must remember it! I usually refer to "turning errors into features"!
I still can't understand why you are posting two shots at a time in separate threads instead of how you have been telling others to post one after the other with comments between.
Whilst I'm in a negative frame of mind, why did you pour such a BIG quantity of epoxy on top of the engraving. Would not a hypodermic syringe without a needle have made for an easier clean-up job Joe? Probably a pass through the planer.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry,

This is a BLOG…

aka a LOG of what is happening…

Nothing happens ALL AT ONCE… at the same time…

... it happens in steps…

It's a BLOG…

... just read each new BLOG "Entry" as it comes along… and don't sweat it… LOL

I'm NOT done with it yet…
As I get a step-to-the-finish done, I will post an entry into the LOG… OK?


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. I was curious about how you did that, it looks like a great technique to highlight the lettering.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blog, schmog, it's well above my head Joe. You must recall how long it took you to teach me how to post photos. and pdf's.
I prefer to post a new project in one hit after completion because I generally have several projects on the go at any one time and it's not unusual for me to have breaks of a few weeks for health or other reasons, so the photographs would become very disjointed and difficult to follow the procedure.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Fixing small dimensional problem & Sanding setup...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Harry, I know what you mean… It took me awhile to get everything straight… and I'm not super CLEAR on all of them yet!

BUT… here is what I* think* I understand…

*A Blog = *A log of the Steps on the way of working on and completing a project… Steps = Entries which are numbered.

*A Project = *A Completed post that primarily shows the Finished Project… 6 views of a project is probably enough to show a Finished product. not necessarily used for construction details.

Being it took this long to teach you to do what you are doing NOW, don't change a thing the way you're doing it!

Just "Do it"...
. . . . Ross Perot

You're doing good!

Thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Preparing for Easy Assembly...*

*The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.

It would much easier and safer to send it unassembled and let my son assemble it.

In order for everything to be done properly, I decided to Code all pieces with marks to signify What Parts went Where.

The following pictures show how the various parts will go together.

---------------------------------
*























































*Next…. Finishing…*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Preparing for Easy Assembly...*
> 
> *The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Nice way to prep the assembly.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Preparing for Easy Assembly...*
> 
> *The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.
> 
> ...


Thank you… I figured anyone could follow that… LOL


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Preparing for Easy Assembly...*
> 
> *The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.
> 
> ...


I really like how those letters came out with the blackened epoxy Joe. That would be worthy of a blog, describing the full process, all by itself.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Preparing for Easy Assembly...*
> 
> *The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.
> 
> ...


*David Craig:

OK, David, it's really very simple…*

*1. * I created a NotePad text document (with a very simple, NOT Fancy font… Helvetica, I think) with the Text that I wanted & emailed it to him.

*2. * He took it & imported it to his Carvewright machine… & tested on scrap…

*3. * He let me know he was ready to go for the real thing…

*4. * I took two pieces of White Oak over to his house.

*5. * I mentioned that the depth of the text only had to be 1/16"... and was tested on one piece of WO. Looked OK & we went for it.

*6. * He carved the complete file into the Final piece… Looked good…

*7. * I pondered/studied/thought for a LONG TIME on how to get that 1/16" trough filled with a black epoxy without messing up the surrounding wood.

*8. * I got a very fine brush… and painted all surfaces in and around the Letters, expanding to the area that would still be needed to be protected after it was taped off. I tried NOT to get any shellac into the groove anywhere… Only on the Top edge. I did this on the Test piece too…

*9. * After it dried really good, I taped it off…

*10.* I mixed a small amount of epoxy & then mixed some TransFast into it… and spread it on the Test piece… making sure all bubbles were taken care of… I found the heat from my breath was enough to cause the bubbles to pop & go smooth… (proving that I'm full of Hot Air… LOL )... but it really worked great!

*11.* Let it dry / cure really good… maybe 2-3+ days…

*12.* Then I attacked it with a Belt Sander with 60 or 80 grit… ground it off till I was just getting the blue tape to come off.

*13.* Took as much blue tape off as I could with tweezers & finger nails… then went to disk/belt sander for the Finish sanding. *THEN, I did it for the Final Good piece exactly as just tested.*

*14.* Then, it was off to the BLO Finishing sequence!

That's it…

Hope it helps…

Thank you.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Preparing for Easy Assembly...*
> 
> *The Tool Tote will be shipped to Arizona for Tylers birthday in June.
> 
> ...


I like the flat pack idea, what a saving in postage.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Finishing... the tool tote...*

*Better late than Never…*

OK, it's time for the *Finishing* part!

Finally!!

*1. * I gave ALL Parts a few coats of BLO (Boiled Linseed Oil as from Home D). This took a little time because I had to wait 2-4 days after each coat to be sure it cured good before putting another coat on them.

*2.* I wanted to give just the Bottom piece, on the Lettering side, more protection because it would be taking most of the abuse. I have applied several coats of Polyurethane Semi Gloss only on that surface letting cure at least a day followed by a light sanding and another coat…. I'm still in the process of doing that… So far, I have applied 4 coats… will do a few more.

*----------------------------------*










*----------------------------------*










*-----------------------------------*

*Next, will be the test Assembly process… showing each Step…

Stay tuned…
*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


It looks great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave… I just hope the boy doesn't destroy it before he gets to the TOOL stage! LOL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


I built mine when he was 6 months old. Wood lasts better than you think.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


That's why I used White Oak! LOL

When do you think the TOOL age sets in?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


joe thats dose look great and sturdy and oak it tough, ive had 5 kids joe and its different with each but all kids are tough on tool s and boxs but only between the ages of 6 months til 34 yrs old  looks great my friend.it will be treasure to him.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


LOL… I hope so… Thank you.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


All's well that ends well Joe and it did end well. What a pity that I probably won't be around to see it filled with tools.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JoeLyddon said:


> *Finishing... the tool tote...*
> 
> *Better late than Never…*
> 
> ...


as soon as you have finished and delivered the toolbox ….....
hurry up man ….. it can only be tooooo slow 

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's Finished! Assembly Instructions.*

*Well, I finally did it! It is Finished!
Only five years late! Better late than never!*
*
Assembly Instructions

*

I sure hope he likes it & cares for it…

I hope y'all enjoy it…

I really the Roy Underhill Tool Tote.


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeLyddon said:


> *It's Finished! Assembly Instructions.*
> 
> *Well, I finally did it! It is Finished!
> Only five years late! Better late than never!*
> ...


It turned out fine Joe. Now that you really are experienced in shooting video, how about that short video on using the ski mounted router.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *It's Finished! Assembly Instructions.*
> 
> *Well, I finally did it! It is Finished!
> Only five years late! Better late than never!*
> ...


Thank you.

Harry, I have more pressing things to do right now…

Later… much later… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

JoeLyddon said:


> *It's Finished! Assembly Instructions.*
> 
> *Well, I finally did it! It is Finished!
> Only five years late! Better late than never!*
> ...


*Update:*

Last I saw, Tyler was using it for a Toy Box… and it looked as good as NEW!

He is taking very good care of it…

I'm happy… He's happy… Can't do better than that!


----------

